
Ecwid Story: Perfection, Drive and Emotion - OniGleb
https://medium.com/runacapital/ecwid-story-perfection-drive-and-emotion-d2a0fbcda867
======
OniGleb
Hi there! A week ago e-commerce platform ECWID raised $42M from Morgan Stanley
and PeakSpan capital, and here is a story of this long and interesting journey
from Ecwid's first investor Runa Capital.

Supper interesting, funny, and inspiring!

